# Lily threw me off....



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ouch!! Glad you are ok!! I have been kicked in the head too, not fun is it?


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm afraid I cant answer any of your questions but I hope you feel better soon. I am glad to say I have never been kicked in the head though I came close to getting a doublebarrel in the face once


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

well first i wanna say you have a BEAUTIFUL girl! and i know how you feel. i've ridden my girl plenty of times bareback and one time she was jsut feeling all giddy and exploding into bucking. i managed to stay on for 6 of the 8 bucks lol luckily i bailed sideways! how is your head though? concussions or anything? i'd be terribly worried if i got hurt that bad. as for the gait she could jsut be in a transtion. to a differen gait. but who knows lol


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Kawaii,

That horse has some issues and I have to be honest with you that you should not be riding her bareback. It's not that you can't do it. You are a terrific rider and could outride me bareback like nothing else. BUT, if she gets you off like this, it could make the next time a repeat of such behavior just seem natrual to her. I gotta say that I get the feeling that there's some real holes in her training. You might want to get someone to work with you.

Did you say you had a helmet? You take care of yourself, or I'm gonna worry about you!


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Sorry that you got hurt; hope you're better soon! 

Want to add that a horse doesn't buck someone off for no reason; there was a reason in her mind. When you take her a step or two back to fill in the holes in her education, you'll need to solve the puzzle of why she went to unload you. Only when you understand, will you be able to fix it so that she doesn't want to repeat it. A few possibilities:

1. She's a "make me!" horsenality, & they buck rather than go forward.

2. She got scared from your "feel" on her back; crouching like a predator on her?

3. Something scared her in the environment, & she wanted you off so that she could escape.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm sorry you got hurt, I hope you feel better soon, and I second what Tinyliny said, were you wearing a helmet because if not you could have a concussion, which is no fun.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Regarding the first photo, that's a disconnected trot. One of my pet peeves in dressage 
http://www.yourhorse.co.uk/upload/5303/images/extend.jpg
Could also be an awkward stride just before or just after a transition.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> Ouch!! Glad you are ok!! I have been kicked in the head too, not fun is it?



no not at all lol


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

apachewhitesox said:


> I'm afraid I cant answer any of your questions but I hope you feel better soon. I am glad to say I have never been kicked in the head though I came close to getting a doublebarrel in the face once



i hadnt been kicked at all until then. typical the first time i get kicked its in the most dangerous place lol


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

lilkitty90 said:


> well first i wanna say you have a BEAUTIFUL girl! and i know how you feel. i've ridden my girl plenty of times bareback and one time she was jsut feeling all giddy and exploding into bucking. i managed to stay on for 6 of the 8 bucks lol luckily i bailed sideways! how is your head though? concussions or anything? i'd be terribly worried if i got hurt that bad. as for the gait she could jsut be in a transtion. to a differen gait. but who knows lol


thank you. my head is fine now, just had a headache for a couple of hours after lol i dunno. i think shes just a bit of an odd one lol


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> Kawaii,
> 
> That horse has some issues and I have to be honest with you that you should not be riding her bareback. It's not that you can't do it. You are a terrific rider and could outride me bareback like nothing else. BUT, if she gets you off like this, it could make the next time a repeat of such behavior just seem natrual to her. I gotta say that I get the feeling that there's some real holes in her training. You might want to get someone to work with you.
> 
> Did you say you had a helmet? You take care of yourself, or I'm gonna worry about you!


ive ridden her bareback before without any problems..if anything shes usually calmer when im on her bareback lol 
yeah i had a helmet, i wouldnt dare get on her without one lol


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Northern said:


> Sorry that you got hurt; hope you're better soon!
> 
> Want to add that a horse doesn't buck someone off for no reason; there was a reason in her mind. When you take her a step or two back to fill in the holes in her education, you'll need to solve the puzzle of why she went to unload you. Only when you understand, will you be able to fix it so that she doesn't want to repeat it. A few possibilities:
> 
> ...



no shes deffinitely not a "make me" type of horse, shes quite the opposite.
& i wasnt sitting any differently to how i usually do, and shes usually fine. she didnt seem scared at all, she had her ears forward when she done it & was walking really calmly & kinda just plodding along before she done it


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

SMCLeenie said:


> I'm sorry you got hurt, I hope you feel better soon, and I second what Tinyliny said, were you wearing a helmet because if not you could have a concussion, which is no fun.



im fine now. just have a nasty bruise lol & yeah i always wear a helmet


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I absolutely love her coloring. What a gorgeous mare. It seems like you must have taken a good tumble. Refreshing to see a good rider wearing a helmet. The second you get those beautiful animals, you're risking yourself significant injuries, which are not very forgiving to your head. Good for you.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

I trialed a horse one day to buy him (and didn't!) and he did exactly that, then someone I know bought him and tried all they could to train him up, they also had chiropractors etc out to him after he wouldn't stop doing it. They then found out he had ruined a neck muscle (I was told he snapped it but i'm doubtful on that) he ended up being put down as it couldn't be fixed.

Are you sure she's not in any pain? Danasinga didn't show any signs he just suddenly exploded and left me winded on the ground.

Maybe that saddle doesn't fit right? Even though she showed no signs she still could have been in pain.

(I'm not trying to tell you she IS in pain btw, who am I to know :lol: just suggesting it from my experience)


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

HollyBubbles said:


> I trialed a horse one day to buy him (and didn't!) and he did exactly that, then someone I know bought him and tried all they could to train him up, they also had chiropractors etc out to him after he wouldn't stop doing it. They then found out he had ruined a neck muscle (I was told he snapped it but i'm doubtful on that) he ended up being put down as it couldn't be fixed.
> 
> Are you sure she's not in any pain? Danasinga didn't show any signs he just suddenly exploded and left me winded on the ground.
> 
> ...


nope saddles fine, had my cousin check it shes been trained in saddle fitting she said it seems fine. rode her a few days after and she was brilliant, didnt put a foot wrong. rode her today aswell. i think shes in season at the moment though so that could be why. shes pretty stroppy lol


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

My2Geldings said:


> I absolutely love her coloring. What a gorgeous mare. It seems like you must have taken a good tumble. Refreshing to see a good rider wearing a helmet. The second you get those beautiful animals, you're risking yourself significant injuries, which are not very forgiving to your head. Good for you.



she is a pretty girl, i love her  im biased though lol
yeah i can safely say that was my worst fall, i actually cried from the pain of my leg. ive never got on a horse without a helmet, even on Corkie and ive been riding him for 8 years & trust him loads lol


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

heres how my leg looks now lol really attractive, i know. :|


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

KawaiiCharlie said:


> rode her today aswell. i think shes in season at the moment though so that could be why. shes pretty stroppy lol


That's a good point, I had an arab mare when I was 9 and the only time he ever tried to buck me off was when she was in season at the local show, and a few days before.

And ouch, I know what the bruised leg feels like, it will probably get more colourful to :lol: I know mine did


----------

